

Google discontinuing free apps (gmail for business) - nodesocket
http://support.google.com/a/bin/answer.py?hl=en-us&answer=2855120

======
autotravis
"If you already have the free edition, you can continue to use it for free.
This change has no impact on existing users of the free edition."

That's all I needed to know.

~~~
nodesocket
Same, just surprised. Seems to be a shift from open and free products at
Google to revenue generating products.

